# Cartel / Cártel



## Masuas

Si alguien tiene la gentileza de aclararme.  He oído frecuentemente, especialmente en la radio y televisión durante sus trasmisiones cotidianas, mencionar la palabra *cartel, pero, acentuando sobre la letra A. Mi pregunta es, **desde cuando se pronuncia )cártel en vez de cartel,*
*y si así fuera, se ha vuelto una palabra grave acentuada?  O se pronuncia como grave '' sin acento'',*
*lo que la hace una excepción de la regla?*

*Gracias de antemano.*


----------



## Agró

En referencia a organizaciones criminales, en España se prefiere la acentuación grave (c*á*rtel):

*cartel**2* o *cártel**.*
 (Del al. _Kartell_).
* 1.     * m. Organización ilícita vinculada al tráfico de drogas o de armas.
* 2.     * m._ Econ._ Convenio entre varias empresas similares para evitar la mutua competencia y regular la producción, venta y precios en determinado campo industrial.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Masuas

Y entonces para el cartel que se adhiere a las paredes, sigue siendo aguda?

Obrigado.


----------



## Agró

Masuas said:


> Y entonces para el cartel que se adhiere a las paredes, sigue siendo aguda?
> 
> Obrigado.



Sí, en eses caso, siempre aguda:
Car*TEL*.


----------



## Masuas

Mil gracias por la explicarme la diferencia. Viviendo en E.U., me dan recelos de aceptar ciertas palabras y su pronunciación, debido a lo del Spanglish y sus barbarismos.
Un cordial saludo desde La Babel de Hierro.


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá en ambos casos la palabra es aguda.
Lo de "cártel" me suena a spanglish, y se oye horrible.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Agró

Vampiro said:


> Por acá en ambos casos la palabra es aguda.
> Lo de "cártel" me suena a spanglish, y se oye horrible.
> Saludos.
> _


Aquí también, pero parece que ha tenido éxito. Supongo que, así, se marca una diferencia entre ambos significados.


----------



## Masuas

Totalmente de acuerdo mi estimado sanguíneo. Pero Agró me acaba de explicar
que viene del alemán KARTELL, para diferenciarlo del cartel, que por cierto en mi Larousse no figura acentuada como grave. Bueno, ahí está arribita nomás.
Saludos.


----------



## didakticos

Tomado del DPD:

*cartel2* o *cártel*. ‘Organización  ilícita que trafica con drogas o con armas’ y ‘convenio entre empresas  para evitar la competencia’. Procede del alemán _Kartell _[kartél]. En español son válidas tanto la acentuación etimológica aguda _cartel _(pl. _carteles_), mayoritaria en el conjunto del ámbito hispánico, como la llana _cártel_ (pl. _cárteles_), si bien se recomienda la primera. Puesto que se trata de un nombre común, debe escribirse con inicial minúscula: _el cartel de Cali_.

 _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

_NOTA: el subrayado es mío.


----------



## Masuas

Ah, ésa está mejor aún. Gracias didakticos.  Hacía tiempo que me estaba molestando
el asunto, o sea que puedo seguir pronunciándolo ala formal. Yo empecé a temer que hablaba equivocadamente.
Mil gracias.


----------



## Vampiro

¿Del alemán?
Mmm… raro, raro.  Pero no imposible (la RAE y sus etimologías...  )
Yo creo más bien que puede venir de la forma de pronunciar algunas palabras en los noticieros gringos.
No me parece (es mi opinión personal) que haga falta “diferenciar” ambos significados; esa diferencia la da el contexto.
Si hablamos de “el cartel de Medellín”, claramente no estamos hablando de un anuncio publicitario pegado en alguna pared de esa ciudad.
_


----------



## Masuas

O el de Méjico y el de Brasil, sin olvidarnos de Tingo María en el Perú.
Al parecer España ya lo ha establecido en comunidad y aceptada. pero insisto en que se usa frecuentemente en la radio, como palabra grave, y sigue sonándome a palabra 
extranjera o anti-latina.


----------



## Vampiro

No sé, yo no soy entomólogo, perdón, etimólogo, ni filológo, ni nada que se le parezca, pero me parece que mal puede influir en la pronunciación un idioma tan lejano como el alemán, y me refiero a lejano tanto ligüística como geográficamente.  Sería como decir que proviene del tagalo, porque así la pronuncian en Filipinas.
Más lógico me parece que la palabra provenga de la pronunciaciíon que se le da en los países que a diario conviven con ella (Colombia, México, Estados Unidos, que es donde se originó el término).
Del alemán… juá.
_


----------



## Masuas

Acabo de verificar en el Forum de alemán a inglés y efectivamente agró tiene razón,
del alemán kartell= cartel ( inglés), que de paso sea dicho, se pronuncia como palabra aguda para cualquier sentido, tanto de narcóticos como para lo político e industrial.


----------



## romarsan

Parece que hay opiniones encontradas con respecto a si cártel viene de kartell o viceversa...

Cártel


----------



## oa2169

Vampiro said:


> No sé, yo no soy entomólogo, perdón, etimólogo, ni filológo, ni nada que se le parezca, pero me parece que mal puede influir en la pronunciación un idioma tan lejano como el alemán, y me refiero a lejano tanto ligüística como geográficamente. Sería como decir que proviene del tagalo, porque así la pronuncian en Filipinas.
> Más lógico me parece que la palabra provenga de la pronunciaciíon que se le da en los países que a diario conviven con ella (Colombia, México, Estados Unidos, que es donde se originó el término).
> Del alemán… juá.
> _


 
No. En Colombia, (donde sabemos mucho de carteles), se pronuncia carTEL (aguda). Primera vez que escucho eso de "cártel".

Decimos: El carTEL de Cali, el carTEL de Medellín, el carTEL de la Costa, etc.


----------



## Masuas

(+++) *Un consorcio de organizaciones independientes creadas para limitar la competencia, controlando la producción y distribución de un producto o servicio; se organiza dicha empresa con la esperanza de obtener un monopolio.*
*Pero la palabra original, pues es de origen latino, cartello, diminutivo de carta.*
*Lo del alemán, pues es aceptable su traducción con su forma teutona. Pero **en latin y derivados me parece que sigue siendo ''cartel'' de nuestros días, **palabra aguda, aún en el inglés, me imagino rindiendo homenaje al latín, en vez del alemán, que nosotros o nuestro lenguaje tiene nada en ésta particular palabra, sin quitarle méritos al idioma alemán, para nada.*

(+++) N de M: Suprimir la referencia en inglés


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

Masuas said:


> Si alguien tiene la gentileza de aclararme. He oído frecuentemente, especialmente en la radio y televisión durante sus trasmisiones cotidianas, mencionar la palabra *cartel, pero, acentuando sobre la letra A. Mi pregunta es, **desde cuando se pronuncia )cártel en vez de cartel,*
> *y si así fuera, se ha vuelto una palabra grave acentuada? O se pronuncia como grave '' sin acento'',*
> *lo que la hace una excepción de la regla?*
> 
> *Gracias de antemano.*


----------



## Vampiro

oa2169 said:


> No. En Colombia, (donde sabemos mucho de carteles), se pronuncia carTEL (aguda). Primera vez que escucho eso de "cártel".
> 
> Decimos: El carTEL de Cali, el carTEL de Medellín, el carTEL de la Costa, etc.


Gracias, Oa2169.
Quizá no me expliqué bien, lo que quise decir es que el origen debería, por lógica, estar en alguno de esos países, y no en la lejana Alemania, donde las noticias sobre el cartel de Cali no creo que ocupen mucho espacio en los noticieros.
Como se ha visto el origen de “car*tel*” parece que no es muy claro (gracias, Romarsan, por el link), pero sí me parece claro que “*cár*tel” es una palabra acuñada hace poco tiempo en español, y yo buscaría su origen en los medios de comunicación, más que en galicismos o germanismos.
Saludos.
_


----------



## oa2169

Vampiro said:


> Gracias, Oa2169.
> Quizá no me expliqué bien, lo que quise decir es que el origen debería, por lógica, estar en alguno de esos países, y no en la lejana Alemania, donde las noticias sobre el cartel de Cali no creo que ocupen mucho espacio en los noticieros.
> Como se ha visto el origen de “car*tel*” parece que no es muy claro (gracias, Romarsan, por el link), pero sí me parece claro que “*cár*tel” es una palabra acuñada hace poco tiempo en español, y yo buscaría su origen en los medios de comunicación, más que en galicismos o germanismos.
> Saludos.
> _


 
De acuerdo. *!*Los medios inventan cada cosa*¡*


----------



## Masuas

Pues hace un par de días escuché un programa de radio llamado la W o doble U, que cubre desde Europa hasta Israel y Estados Unidos incluyendo centro y Suramérica, donde soltaron la palabrita en forma grave ( cártel).
De ahí fue donde surgiera mi deseo de investigar de una vez por todas. 
Echale pluma.
____________ 
PS: Olvidé mencionar que es un programa que se origina desde Colombia.

El programa es dirigido por Julio Sánchez Cristo, muy conocido en los medios de Colombia y al parecer internacionalmente. Entonces, pues no se le puede culpar a nadie porque la DRAE al parecer ha divulgado ésta nueva teoría de la palabra CARTEL, con acento alemán, que muchos de nosotros postulamos debería retroceder a su forma original latina, porque suena horrible en el medio de una oración.


----------



## mirx

Vampiro said:


> Por acá en ambos casos la palabra es aguda.
> Lo de "cártel" me suena a spanglish, y se oye horrible.
> Saludos.
> _


 
Vampiro, en Spanglish y en inglés la palabra es aguda, como los anuncios en español y como la decis en Chile.

Hace unos meses me entró la duda de cuál era la pronunciación correcta en español, yo me familiaricé hace poco con esa palabra por medio de la prensa en inglés, y pensaba que al hablar en español yo cometía un error (decir car*tel*) ya que en México el uso mayoritario es la forma grave (*cár*tel).

Hoy me doy cuenta que a muchos más también les suena mal la pronunciación grave. Y también creo que (aunque yo no use esa pronunciación) sí sirve para diferenciar una cosa de otra, eso de oir el "cartel de Juarez" y ni siquiera pensar que pueda tratarse de un anuncio de turismo de la ciudad me parece demasiado macabro.


----------



## didakticos

Perdón si me cito yo mismo :





didakticos said:


> Tomado del DPD:
> 
> *cartel2* o *cártel*. ‘Organización  ilícita que trafica con drogas o con armas’ y ‘convenio entre empresas  para evitar la competencia’. Procede del alemán _Kartell _[kartél]. En español son válidas tanto la acentuación etimológica aguda _cartel _(pl. _carteles_), mayoritaria en el conjunto del ámbito hispánico, como la llana _cártel_ (pl. _cárteles_), si bien se recomienda la primera. Puesto que se trata de un nombre común, debe escribirse con inicial minúscula: _el cartel de Cali_.
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
> 
> _NOTA: el subrayado es mío.


Para embarrialar más la cancha, como decimos en mi país, ¿cuál sería el plural para aquellos que usan _*cártel*_: _*cárteles*_ o *carTEles*? Ejemplo:

Los _cárteles_ de la droga.
Los _carteles_ de la droga.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Hasta ahora descubro el posible origen de c*á*rtel... del alemán o no, me parece bien.
Lo que sí es que, acá en México donde más que abundan, es c*á*rtel y c*á*rteles.


----------



## Masuas

*Pero la palabra original, pues es de origen latino, cartello, diminutivo de carta.*

_*Lo del alemán, pues es aceptable su traducción con su forma teutona. Pero *_*en latin y derivados me parece que sigue siendo ''cartel'' de nuestros días, **palabra aguda, aún en el inglés, me imagino rindiendo homenaje al latín, en vez del alemán, que nosotros o nuestro lenguaje tiene nada en ésta particular palabra, sin quitarle méritos al idioma alemán, para nada.*


----------



## mirx

didakticos said:


> Los _cárteles_ de la droga.
> .


 
Así es en México, lo acabo de constatar.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Dos 'reflexiones'
1. Si 'cartel' o 'cartél' vienen del alemán 'Kartell', no tiene sentido la forma aguda, puesto que en alemán no se pronuncia así. Por estos pagos se pronuncia como aguda, lo que no deja de ser absurdo. 
2. El DRAE trae dos acepciones de 'cartel', como organización, la primera, relacionada con la droga, la segunda, relacionada con los precios. Lo que no deja de ser absurdo, porque las segundas se conocieron por aquí muchos antes, según creo, porque tengo un ejemplar del folleto con las normas de un cartel que acordaron los fabricantes de un cierto producto industrial, con pie de imprenta de 1929. Me lo dieron en 1959 para que redactara un acuerdo algo más moderno, ya que la unidad de carga era el carro y ya estábamos en tiempos del camión. Conocí a uno de los firmantes, que me dijo "No hagas mucho caso, de esos firmábamos uno cada dos o tres años desde que terminó la guerra, y no los cumplíamos, y ahora tampoco lo cumpliremos'.  Se refería a la guerra 1914-1918, así que supongo que era antes de los carteles de la droga.


----------



## Vampiro

Por lo que voy entendiendo de este hilo, parece que “cártel” es un latinismo germanizado de origen mexicano que se usa en la radio colombiana.

_


----------



## Masuas

Ahora sí que la arreglaste Vampiro...ja ja ja ja. Acabo de regresar de almorzar, y nada mejor como postre que una buena risa.
Pero parece que nadie quiere aceptar que viene del latín* cartello, diminutivo de carta,*
*que me imagino en Francia se tornó carte. Yo creo que ahí muere el asunto, con lo que acaba de explicar Manuel G Rey, yo al menos seguiré diciendo '' cartel''.*


----------



## oa2169

Vampiro said:


> Por lo que voy entendiendo de este hilo, parece que “cártel” es un latinismo germanizado de origen mexicano que se usa en la radio colombiana con el significado de "cartel".
> 
> _


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Masuas said:


> Ahora sí que la arreglaste Vampiro...ja ja ja ja. Acabo de regresar de almorzar, y nada mejor como postre que una buena risa.
> Pero parece que nadie quiere aceptar que viene del latín* cartello, diminutivo de carta,*
> *que me imagino en Francia se tornó carte. Yo creo que ahí muere el asunto, con lo que acaba de explicar Manuel G Rey, yo al menos seguiré diciendo '' cartel''.*


 
Gracias por apoyar tu decisión en lo que he dicho.
Me cuesta entender que relación puede haber entre un cartel de precios o un cartel de drogas y una 'cartita'. 
Las cadenas etimológicas tienen una lógica y razón que aquí no percibo.



Vampiro said:


> Por lo que voy entendiendo de este hilo, parece que “cártel” es un latinismo germanizado de origen mexicano que se usa en la radio colombiana.
> 
> _


 
Latínismo germanizado pasando por la Galia, que era el camino lógico entre Roma y Germania.
Con los visigodos llegó a España, y de aquí se extendió por la América española hasta llegar, según dices, a la radio colombiana con origen mexicano, interesante precisión que ignoraba.


----------



## Masuas

Estoy corroborando mi decisión, no en lo de ''cartita'', sino en en el origen de ''cartel'' que viene del latín cartello, que viene del latín ''carta'', y del hecho de que ''vuesa merced'', tenía ya conocimientos de la misma en los supuestos escritos de 1914-18, o sea que Ud. es el que ha corroborado y estampado mi decisión, por lo que os agradezco modestamente.
No estoy tomándole el pelo a nadie.
Y como sea que fuese, industrial o criminal, no deja de ser una organización
competitiva del viejo hábito de la oferta y la demanda.
Cada loco con su tema.


----------



## Vampiro

Masuas said:


> Y como sea que fuese, industrial o criminal, no deja de ser una organización competitiva del viejo hábito de la oferta y la demanda.


De competitiva y de oferta y demanda nada.  La intención es absolutamente monopólica.
Por eso es que están prohibidos en algunos países (me refiero a los carteles empresariales, claro está)
Saludos.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> De competitiva y de oferta y demanda nada.  La intención es absolutamente monopólica.
> Por eso es que están prohibidos en algunos países (me refiero a los carteles empresariales, claro está)
> Saludos.
> _



¿Los otros carteles no?
Eso despierta en mí otra duda, a saber ¿Cártels o carteles?.
Si aquí oímos carteles, enseguida pensamos en los que se pegan en las paredes.


----------



## Masuas

Sí, pero ése es ya otro tema. Carteles siempre han de ser carteles y ya que lo dijiste, todos tienden a ser monopólicos, donde has visto un cartel empresarial que quiera compartir sus ganancias.


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> ¿Los otros carteles no?
> Eso despierta en mí otra duda, a saber ¿Cárteles o carteles?.
> Si aquí oímos carteles, enseguida pensamos en los que se pegan en las paredes.


Aclaré lo de los carteles empresariales porque es una obviedad que los carteles de la droga están prohibidos; aunque parece no importarles mucho y andan hasta con logotipo en sus vehículos en algunas ciudades.
Por acá, como ya dije, sólo existe la palabra aguda, y hasta ahora no he sabido de algún malentendido al respecto; el cartel de Juárez no es una pancarta a la entrada de la ciudad que dice “Bienvenido a Juárez”.  Todo el mundo sabe de qué estamos hablando.




Masuas said:


> Sí, pero ése es ya otro tema. Carteles siempre han de ser carteles y ya que lo dijiste, todos tienden a ser monopólicos, donde has visto un cartel empresarial que quiera compartir sus ganancias.


El tema es el mismo.
El término es de origen econónomico, y es justamente lo que hacen los carteles de la droga: monopolizar el mercado en una determinada ciudad.

Saludos.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Masuas said:


> Estoy corroborando mi decisión, no en lo de ''cartita'', sino en en el origen de ''cartel'' que viene del latín cartello, que viene del latín ''carta'', y del hecho de que ''vuesa merced'', tenía ya conocimientos de la misma en los supuestos escritos de 1914-18, o sea que Ud. es el que ha corroborado y estampado mi decisión, por lo que os agradezco modestamente.
> No estoy tomándole el pelo a nadie.
> Y como sea que fuese, industrial o criminal, no deja de ser una organización
> competitiva del viejo hábito de la oferta y la demanda.
> Cada loco con su tema.



Como dije, y sigo con mi tema y con toda seriedad, no veo que relación puede tener una 'cartella' o una 'carta' con una organización industrial o criminal.
¿En que se basa esta etimología? ¿No será que las citadas palabras latinas son el origen del 'cartel' publicitario? La relación aquí es más próxima.
Con la mención del documento de 1929 y las existencia de otros anteriores sobre un cartel industrial quise indicar que parece que los 'carteles' industriales son anteriores a los criminales, pues me parece que estos son un fenómeno más reciente. Y que por eso, el DRAE debería poner en primer lugar la acepción comercial, por aplicación del principio '_prior in tempore, potior in DRAE'. _


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Vampiro said:


> Por lo que voy entendiendo de este hilo, parece que “cártel” es un latinismo germanizado de origen mexicano que se usa en la radio colombiana.
> 
> _


No, no se usa en la radio colombiana. Que un presentador de radio haya dicho una vez "cártel", será porque estaba en las nubes, pero aquí nunca decimos "cártel"; ni en la radio ni en ningún otro ámbito. Siempre "cartel".


----------



## Blechi

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Hola los amigos a la lectura.

Cuando se habla de carteles, en películas de detectives, el c. de la cocaína, para dar un ejemplo, oigo tanto decirlo con acento en la a como en la e.

¿Cuál es la forma correcta?


Muchas gracias.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Ambas  (entiendo que te refieres a organizaciones de traficantes), solo cuando  se refiere a la lámina de papel es obligatoriamente una palabra aguda.


----------



## Blechi

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Ambas (entiendo que te refieres a organizaciones de traficantes), solo cuando se refiere a la lámina de papel es obligatoriamente una palabra aguda.


 
Muchas gracias Adelaida Péndelton.


----------

